# MLA ??



## dgehricke (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi All,
Does anyone know whats going on with Andy Lofquist's web site Metal lathe accessories it shows it being parked on the domain.
Thanks
dgehricke


----------



## jcp (Oct 27, 2018)

I sent him a note about the dividing head he used to offer. He said all the castings for the various parts had been sold for that tool. I didn't ask about anything else. This was about 3-4 months ago. I went back about 4 days ago looking for the larger steady rest kit and got the same 'parked' message as you. Haven't got a clue past that.


----------



## John Dilsaver (Oct 28, 2018)

I just encountered the same 'parked' domain notice.  I was hoping to order some castings.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 29, 2018)

If someone has his e-mail address, try e-mailing him. Could be that his domain name has expired, and he just needs to pay the bill.


----------



## projectnut (Oct 29, 2018)

I do have an e mail address for Andy Lofquist.  It's from several years ago, but I believe it is still active.  If anyone is interested in contacting him please let me know.  I'm not sure how to get the address to interested parties without putting it in a post.


----------



## John Dilsaver (Oct 29, 2018)

I just contacted him by email.  All is well, something is up with the website, but he's still there, and he was checking into what the web-issue is.  
JohnD
Sparta, MO


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 9, 2018)

great its good to see he's still around we are loosing to many old timers
dgehricke


----------



## John Dilsaver (Nov 9, 2018)

I just received a set of castings from him in yesterday's mail.  Very well packaged and prompt. Nice to see today that his website is back up.
John Dilsaver
Sparta, MO


----------



## glc (Jul 11, 2019)

What is Andy Lofquist's email adress? His website appears to still be down.


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Here’s the new url;






						Metal Lathe
					

Metal Lathe Accessories in the Pine Grove Mills, PA area.



					mlatoolbox.com
				




For some reason the old one is kaput.


----------

